# Neuer Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Treiber



## stolle80 (4. Februar 2011)

Creative hat einen neuen Soundkartentreiber veröffentlicht,


Veröffentlichungsdatum : 26 Januar 2011 

unterstützt werden folgende Soundkarten:


Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty® Professional Series
Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty Champion Series
Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeMusic
Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer
Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum
Sound Blaster X-Fi Fatal1ty
Sound Blaster X-Fi Elite Pro
Sound Blaster X-Fi
für folgende Betriebssysteme :

Microsoft Windows Vista® 32-Bit oder 64-Bit mit Service Pack 1 oder höher, 
Windows XP Professional x64 Edition oder Windows XP mit Service Pack 2 oder höher, 
Windows XP Media Center Edition (MCE) 2004 oder höher.




Behobene Fehler:

*System benötigt mehr als zwei Minuten zum Herunterfahren.*
PowerDVD® DX 8.3 (Dell®-Version) funktioniert nicht richtig.
Durchleiten von Dolby®/DTS®-Audio an einen externen Decoder funktioniert nicht bei Windows Media Player 12.
Offizielle Creative Webseite :

http://de.europe.creative.com/

Downloadlink :

http://support.creative.com/downloads/download.aspx?nDownloadId=11735

so richtig?


----------



## Klutten (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Creative Sound Blaster® X-Fi™ Treiber*

Schon einmal einen Blick in die kurzen News-Regeln geworfen? 

- Wie lautet die Quelle (Link)?
- Gibt es auch einen Link zur offiziellen Downloadseite?

Bitte ändern.


----------



## Eraydone (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Creative Sound Blaster® X-Fi™ Treiber*

Kann ich leider nicht mehr testen weil mir meine Xtreme Music verabschiedet hat  (R.I.P)
Aber demänchst kommt zum Test mal eine ASUS. Aber jetzt weis ich endlich warum mein Rechner immer so lange zum Herunterfahren braucht


----------



## Two-Face (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Creative Sound Blaster® X-Fi™ Treiber*

Fehler in PowerDVD behoben? Die teils unglaublich lange Shutdowntime wurde ausgemerzt? Geil, den muss ich sofort ausprobieren - wenn nur der Downloadserver von Creative Labs nicht so lahm wäre.


----------



## koe80 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Creative Sound Blaster® X-Fi™ Treiber*

sorry aber ich kann das gerade nicht nachvollziehen.

wenn ich nachseh zeigt der mir immer noch nen treiber vom 16/jun/10 an.

hab ne X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty Champion Series.


----------



## stolle80 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Creative Sound Blaster® X-Fi™ Treiber*

Was für ein Betriebssystem hastdu denn?
*Win 7 wird glaube ich noch nicht unterstützt!*

Klicke bitte auf diesen Link:

Creative Weltweite Unterstützung

ganz runter scrollen
auf Manuelle Auswahl
dort Betriebssystem wählen z.B Vista 32 oder XP
auf senden drücken

der Treiber mit dem Datum 26 Jan 11 erscheint ganz oben
weiss auch nicht warum die das so kompliziert gemacht haben??

Der Treiber funktioniert 1A , mein Vista fährt jetzt sofort runter

Gruss


----------



## cubbi223 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Creative Sound Blaster® X-Fi™ Treiber*

Scheint die Versprochende version Des Letzten Windows 7 only treibers für die "Alten" os zu sein.


----------



## koe80 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Creative Sound Blaster® X-Fi™ Treiber*



ah der is schon drauf habt wohl das auto update installiert.


----------



## cubbi223 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Creative Sound Blaster® X-Fi™ Treiber*

Den Treiber 2.18.0015 gibt es 2 mal. Einmal als Windows 7 Only. der kam vpr ca. nem halbemn jahr raus. und ein mal diesen. der ist für Vista und XP


----------



## DeRtoZz (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Creative Sound Blaster® X-Fi™ Treiber*

Den offizielen Rotz von Creative will ich auf meinem Rechner gar nicht mehr sehen, nach den Problemen in Vergangenheit wo nicht mal eine Systemwiederherstellung half. Ich nutze seit über einem Jahr die gemoddete von Daniel_K und gut ist es.


----------



## Schrotti (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Creative Sound Blaster® X-Fi™ Treiber*

Ich weiß ja nicht was du für einen komischen PC hast aber meine XFi Music rennt einwandfrei mit den original Treibern.


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Creative Sound Blaster® X-Fi™ Treiber*

Also meiner hatte auch nur Probleme mit dem O-Treiber, aber ich werd ihn mal probieren vielleicht klappts ja jetzt mal.


----------



## Elvis3000 (5. Februar 2011)

warum ist der treiber nicht auch für die titanium reihe........?


----------



## PEG96 (5. Februar 2011)

Der Treiber müsste eigentlich mit Windows 7 laufen, da win7 auf dem selben Kernel wie Vista basiert. 
Wenn es nicht geht wtf, sind die nicht mal in der Lage einEn Treiber für win7 zu machen?


----------



## PontifexM (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Creative Sound Blaster® X-Fi™ Treiber*



koe80 schrieb:


> ah der is schon drauf habt wohl das auto update installiert.



 mir erging es auch so  
Veröffentlichungsdatum : 16 Jun 10


----------



## Hademe (5. Februar 2011)

Ich bleib weiterhin bei den PAX Treibern! Von der Ausstattung her sind die 10x so gut wie die Original Creative Treiber!


----------



## k!Mb4LL (5. Februar 2011)

@Hademe
Kannst du mir mal einen Link schicken mit der Aktuelle PAX Treiber Suite für mein Xtreme Music mein System ist WIN7 wäre richtig klasse von dir


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (5. Februar 2011)

brr hätte alles lesen sollen.
Ist nur für WinXP und Vista 32/64Bit.


----------



## Intelfan (6. Februar 2011)

Hademe schrieb:


> Ich bleib weiterhin bei den PAX Treibern! Von der Ausstattung her sind die 10x so gut wie die Original Creative Treiber!



Da muss ich dir recht geben!
Für die ganze Creative X-Fi Serie gibt es nix besseres als die PAX-Treiber  
Treibermäßig muss Creative sich um 300% verbessern... Vor allem bei den "billigen" karten...


----------



## PontifexM (6. Februar 2011)

wie äussert sich "besser" ?!


----------



## KrHome (6. Februar 2011)

PontifexM schrieb:


> wie äussert sich "besser" ?!


Der Frage schließe ich mich an. Was können die besser als der aktuelle 2.18.0015 welcher seit einem halben Jahr bei mir ohne Probleme läuft?

Hab nämlich keine Lust 'nen alternativen Treiber mit der ganzen Konfiguriererei zu installieren um dann festzustellen, dass sich nichts geändert hat.


----------



## frequence (6. Februar 2011)

Kann den PAX Treiber nur empfehlen.


----------



## PontifexM (6. Februar 2011)

frequence schrieb:


> Kann den PAX Treiber nur empfehlen.



wieder frage ich warum ,was macht der pax bedeutend besser als das ich mir nicht die originaltreiber installiere ?


----------



## Kakaobaer (6. Februar 2011)

k!Mb4LL schrieb:


> @Hademe
> Kannst du mir mal einen Link schicken mit der Aktuelle PAX Treiber Suite für mein Xtreme Music mein System ist WIN7 wäre richtig klasse von dir


Hallo!

Bitte,hier gibts die PAX Treiber :

PAX Drivers

mfG


----------



## PontifexM (6. Februar 2011)

ich finde diesen link -> Hardwareboard.eu hilfreicher


----------



## DR-TOD (6. Februar 2011)

Also bei mir gibt es mit den originalen Treiber auch überhaupt keine Probleme!


----------



## PontifexM (6. Februar 2011)

ich würde es ja gern testen ,allerdings der aufwand . . . .


----------



## Intelfan (6. Februar 2011)

"Besser" bedeutet bei mir, das meine Karte überhaupt unter Win 7 einen Ton von sich gibt. Dazu kommt, das einige Features bei den "billigeren" Karten freigeschaltet werden.. 

Für Leute, bei denen alles läuft würde ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen, diese zu wechseln, aber mir haben sie geholfen und ich finde sie um längen besser als die Orginalen...


----------



## Liza (7. Februar 2011)

Tut mir leid, aber dort gibt es nur die 2.18.0015 Version und die ist von Juni 2010. Daher wäre ein korrekter Link mal nicht schlecht, oder auch eine vernünftige Quelle.

Edit: 





Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> brr hätte alles lesen sollen.
> Ist nur für WinXP und Vista 32/64Bit.



okay das hatte ich in den ganzen post's überlesen...


----------



## Zanza (7. Februar 2011)

für PCI Express X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro Series gibt es aber keine neue


----------



## KeTTenHuND (7. Februar 2011)

Habe gestern den Post hier endeckt und den Treiber installiert.
Und was sehen meine müden Augen? Mein System fährt jetzt umgehend runter... . Sehr fein.

//so long
KeTTe


----------



## stolle80 (7. Februar 2011)

Also ich persönlich halte nicht viel von diesem _Treiber-Modding._
Vertraue da eher den Hersteller meiner Soundkarte.

Aber macht doch mit euren Systemen doch was ihr wollt..


----------



## Intelfan (8. Februar 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich halte nicht viel von diesem _Treiber-Modding._
> Vertraue da eher den Hersteller meiner Soundkarte.
> 
> Aber macht doch mit euren Systemen doch was ihr wollt..



Tja, wenn der tolle Hersteller aber keine Vernünftigen Treiber bereitstellt bleibt einem wohl nix anderes über..


----------

